# Maldini litiga con tifoso, sfiorata la rissa



## Lucocco 2 (7 Ottobre 2019)

Clamoroso episodio avvenuto durante l'intervallo di Genoa-Milan, raccontato dal giornalista Michele Criscitiello, testimone oculare dell'accaduto. Alla fine del primo tempo, un tifoso milanista di circa 50 anni ha gridato alla dirigenza del Milan la frase "Andate a casa, voi e Giampaolo". A quel punto, Maldini ha perso il controllo ed ha fatto una sceneggiata in tribuna stampa, andando a muso duro contro il tifoso, gridandogli più volte in faccia "Chi ***.zo sei, co.glione". È dovuta intervenire la sicurezza per riportare la calma. Il tifoso è molto conosciuto nell'ambiente, perché manager di una grossa azienda automobilistica. Inoltre, era anche accompagnato dal figlio piccolo.


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Ottobre 2019)

Lucocco 2 ha scritto:


> Clamoroso episodio avvenuto durante l'intervallo di Genoa-Milan, raccontato dal giornalista Michele Criscitiello, testimone oculare dell'accaduto. Alla fine del primo tempo, un tifoso milanista di circa 50 anni ha gridato alla dirigenza del Milan la frase "Andate a casa, voi e Giampaolo". A quel punto, Maldini ha perso il controllo ed ha fatto una sceneggiata in tribuna stampa, andando a muso duro contro il tifoso, gridandogli più volte in faccia "Chi ***.zo sei, co.glione". È dovuta intervenire la sicurezza per riportare la calma. Il tifoso è molto conosciuto nell'ambiente, perché manager di una grossa azienda automobilistica. Inoltre, era anche accompagnato dal figlio piccolo.



non ce lo vedo maldini fare ste sceneggiate in pubblico davanti a tutti, poi la fonte è criscitiello......

aspetto altre conferme di testimoni, prima di giudicare.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (7 Ottobre 2019)

Lucocco 2 ha scritto:


> Clamoroso episodio avvenuto durante l'intervallo di Genoa-Milan, raccontato dal giornalista Michele Criscitiello, testimone oculare dell'accaduto. Alla fine del primo tempo, un tifoso milanista di circa 50 anni ha gridato alla dirigenza del Milan la frase "Andate a casa, voi e Giampaolo". A quel punto, Maldini ha perso il controllo ed ha fatto una sceneggiata in tribuna stampa, andando a muso duro contro il tifoso, gridandogli più volte in faccia "Chi ***.zo sei, co.glione". È dovuta intervenire la sicurezza per riportare la calma. Il tifoso è molto conosciuto nell'ambiente, perché manager di una grossa azienda automobilistica. Inoltre, era anche accompagnato dal figlio piccolo.



Onestamente, mi sembra strano che un uomo dal temperamento di Maldini abbia reagito in modo così scomposto: aspetterei altri interventi prima di dare validità alla testimonianza di Criscitiello. Se fosse vero, la reazione sarebbe alquanto grave: credo sia diritto di ogni tifoso pagante protestare senza ricorrere al turpiloquio più basso per una situazione sportiva tanto delicata.


----------



## Naruto98 (7 Ottobre 2019)

Lucocco 2 ha scritto:


> Clamoroso episodio avvenuto durante l'intervallo di Genoa-Milan, raccontato dal giornalista Michele Criscitiello, testimone oculare dell'accaduto. Alla fine del primo tempo, un tifoso milanista di circa 50 anni ha gridato alla dirigenza del Milan la frase "Andate a casa, voi e Giampaolo". A quel punto, Maldini ha perso il controllo ed ha fatto una sceneggiata in tribuna stampa, andando a muso duro contro il tifoso, gridandogli più volte in faccia "Chi ***.zo sei, co.glione". È dovuta intervenire la sicurezza per riportare la calma. Il tifoso è molto conosciuto nell'ambiente, perché manager di una grossa azienda automobilistica. Inoltre, era anche accompagnato dal figlio piccolo.



Sicuramente testimone oculare il Sig. Criscitiello tanto da far uscire la notizia due giorni dopo la partita. Conoscendolo avrebbe fatto un tweet non appena visto l’accaduto.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (7 Ottobre 2019)

...e Criscitiello, che venderebbe la madre per uno scoop, aspetta 2 giorni per raccontarlo.


----------



## wildfrank (7 Ottobre 2019)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> ...e Criscitiello, che venderebbe la madre per uno scoop, aspetta 2 giorni per raccontarlo.



Ci ha voluto pensare......


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Ottobre 2019)

.


----------



## bmb (7 Ottobre 2019)

Criscitiello è assolutamente attendibile.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (7 Ottobre 2019)

Lucocco 2 ha scritto:


> Clamoroso episodio avvenuto durante l'intervallo di Genoa-Milan, raccontato dal giornalista Michele Criscitiello, testimone oculare dell'accaduto. Alla fine del primo tempo, un tifoso milanista di circa 50 anni ha gridato alla dirigenza del Milan la frase "Andate a casa, voi e Giampaolo". A quel punto, Maldini ha perso il controllo ed ha fatto una sceneggiata in tribuna stampa, andando a muso duro contro il tifoso, gridandogli più volte in faccia "Chi ***.zo sei, co.glione". È dovuta intervenire la sicurezza per riportare la calma. Il tifoso è molto conosciuto nell'ambiente, perché manager di una grossa azienda automobilistica. Inoltre, era anche accompagnato dal figlio piccolo.



Penso che in questo momento nessuno vorrebbe lavorare al Milan. Giocatori, allenatori, dirigenti. C'è un clima troppo negativo con i tifosi pronti a distruggere chiunque.


----------



## ScArsenal83 (7 Ottobre 2019)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> non ce lo vedo maldini fare ste sceneggiate in pubblico davanti a tutti, poi la fonte è criscitiello......
> 
> aspetto altre conferme di testimoni, prima di giudicare.



Storia raccontata anche ieri da un ragazzo su Twitter che era presente sugli spalti...comunque chissà


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Ottobre 2019)

fosse vero figuraccia di paolo.
capisco le tensioni ma le critiche vanno accettate. chi non le accetta ha il "culo sporco". ossia sa di aver fatto schifo...


----------



## EmmePi (7 Ottobre 2019)

Se fosse vero è la classica reazione di chi ha la "coda di paglia" e comunque a mio avviso grave... il tifoso ha pagato il biglietto per vedere il Milan, Maldini viene pagato, profumatamente, per far vedere questo (schifo di) Milan.


----------



## Anguus (7 Ottobre 2019)

Criscitello ahahahhahahaha


----------



## sipno (7 Ottobre 2019)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> non ce lo vedo maldini fare ste sceneggiate in pubblico davanti a tutti, poi la fonte è criscitiello......
> 
> aspetto altre conferme di testimoni, prima di giudicare.



Guarda, non ne sarei sicuro.
Io sono tra i presenti all'aeroporto dopo il post Instambull, quando sua moglie ci diede dei pezzenti davanti a tutti e lui non ci degnò nemmeno di uno sguardo.

Molti come me, reputano maldini, un grandissimo ex giocatore ma una persona di m.... Quindi non mi stupirei se è arrivato a confrontarsi con un tifoso che gli ha rinfacciato di essere un dirigente mediocre.


----------



## zlatan (7 Ottobre 2019)

Non vedo perchè dovrebbe scrivere stupidate, ne vale la sua credibilità. Il fatto certo è che Maldini non è rientrato nel secondo tempo, quindi mi sembra verosimile come ricostruzione. Poi Criscitiello magari ha esagerato con le parole, ma il litigio credo sia avvenuto, bisogna vedere quanto è vera la reazione di Maldini, ma avete visto come ha reagito all'addio al calcio contro la curva (direi anche giustamente in quel caso). Non mi sorprenderei se la ricostruzione di Criscitiello fosse vera, non è uno che le manda a dire Maldini, e sento il peso della scelta di Giampaolo che è solo sua.....


----------



## zlatan (7 Ottobre 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Guarda, non ne sarei sicuro.
> Io sono tra i presenti all'aeroporto dopo il post Instambull, quando sua moglie ci diede dei pezzenti davanti a tutti e lui non ci degnò nemmeno di uno sguardo.
> 
> Molti come me, reputano maldini, un grandissimo ex giocatore ma una persona di m.... Quindi non mi stupirei se è arrivato a confrontarsi con un tifoso che gli ha rinfacciato di essere un dirigente mediocre.



Non ero presente ma mi sembra esattamente il tipo che possa avere una reazione del genere. Quindi cn la sua teatralità probabilmente ma credo che Criscitiello non menta. Del resto è un fatto che sia sparito dalla tribuna alla fine del primo tempo...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Ottobre 2019)

Lucocco 2 ha scritto:


> Clamoroso episodio avvenuto durante l'intervallo di Genoa-Milan, raccontato dal giornalista Michele Criscitiello, testimone oculare dell'accaduto. Alla fine del primo tempo, un tifoso milanista di circa 50 anni ha gridato alla dirigenza del Milan la frase "Andate a casa, voi e Giampaolo". A quel punto, Maldini ha perso il controllo ed ha fatto una sceneggiata in tribuna stampa, andando a muso duro contro il tifoso, gridandogli più volte in faccia "Chi ***.zo sei, co.glione". È dovuta intervenire la sicurezza per riportare la calma. Il tifoso è molto conosciuto nell'ambiente, perché manager di una grossa azienda automobilistica. Inoltre, era anche accompagnato dal figlio piccolo.



Paolo in versione “spacco botilia amazo familia” mi piacerebbe vederlo


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Ottobre 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Guarda, non ne sarei sicuro.
> Io sono tra i presenti all'aeroporto dopo il post Instambull, quando sua moglie ci diede dei pezzenti davanti a tutti e lui non ci degnò nemmeno di uno sguardo.
> 
> Molti come me, reputano maldini, un grandissimo ex giocatore ma una persona di m.... Quindi non mi stupirei se è arrivato a confrontarsi con un tifoso che gli ha rinfacciato di essere un dirigente mediocre.




Cioè fammi capire, tu sei andato all aeroporto ad insultare la squadra per istanbul ? sono ANNI che aspetto questo momento


----------



## zlatan (7 Ottobre 2019)

No erano insieme al ritorno da Istanbul, la curva ha incrociato Maldini e famiglia e sembra che la moglie abbia insultato la curva. Da lì la contestazione all'addio al calcio.


----------



## Lucocco 2 (7 Ottobre 2019)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Non vedo perchè dovrebbe scrivere stupidate, ne vale la sua credibilità. Il fatto certo è che Maldini non è rientrato nel secondo tempo, quindi mi sembra verosimile come ricostruzione. Poi Criscitiello magari ha esagerato con le parole, ma il litigio credo sia avvenuto, bisogna vedere quanto è vera la reazione di Maldini, ma avete visto come ha reagito all'addio al calcio contro la curva (direi anche giustamente in quel caso). Non mi sorprenderei se la ricostruzione di Criscitiello fosse vera, non è uno che le manda a dire Maldini, e sento il peso della scelta di Giampaolo che è solo sua.....



Io credo che la reazione sia vera. Ho dovuto sintetizzare l'accaduto ma, nel suo editoriale, Criscitiello da ulteriori dettagli. Sostiene che ci siano centinaia di testimoni, e che Maldini abbia veramente sbroccato di brutto, andando a 2 cm dal tifoso gridando come un pazzo


----------



## Aron (7 Ottobre 2019)

Lucocco 2 ha scritto:


> Clamoroso episodio avvenuto durante l'intervallo di Genoa-Milan, raccontato dal giornalista Michele Criscitiello, testimone oculare dell'accaduto. Alla fine del primo tempo, un tifoso milanista di circa 50 anni ha gridato alla dirigenza del Milan la frase "Andate a casa, voi e Giampaolo". A quel punto, Maldini ha perso il controllo ed ha fatto una sceneggiata in tribuna stampa, andando a muso duro contro il tifoso, gridandogli più volte in faccia "Chi ***.zo sei, co.glione". È dovuta intervenire la sicurezza per riportare la calma. Il tifoso è molto conosciuto nell'ambiente, perché manager di una grossa azienda automobilistica. Inoltre, era anche accompagnato dal figlio piccolo.



Sì è vero


----------



## Lucocco 2 (7 Ottobre 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Sì è vero



Sei stato testimone?


----------



## Molenko (7 Ottobre 2019)

.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Ottobre 2019)

Lucocco 2 ha scritto:


> Io credo che la reazione sia vera. Ho dovuto sintetizzare l'accaduto ma, nel suo editoriale, Criscitiello da ulteriori dettagli. Sostiene che ci siano centinaia di testimoni, e che Maldini abbia veramente sbroccato di brutto, andando a 2 cm dal tifoso gridando come un pazzo



“Non è finito niente. Niente! Non è un interruttore che si spegne! Non è la mia guerra! Boban me l'ha chiesto, non gliel'ho chiesto io. E sto facendo quel che devo fare per vincerla, ma qualcuno ce lo sta impedendo. E il giorno che torno a casa mia, dopo Istanbul, trovo un branco di vermi all'aeroporto, che m'insultano, mi sputano addosso, mi chiamano mercenario e dicono che sulla mia fascia i Reds sembravano i pirati dei Caraibi. E chi sono per urlare contro di me, eh? Chi sono, per insultare Maldini, se non sanno neanche che cavolo stanno strillando!!!” (Paolo Maldini in versione John James Rambo).


----------



## sipno (7 Ottobre 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Cioè fammi capire, tu sei andato all aeroporto ad insultare la squadra per istanbul ? sono ANNI che aspetto questo momento



Questo è quello che pensate voi.
Noi tifosi eravamo li per chiedere spiegazioni.... Eravamo delusi, ma eravamo li, stanchi, sporchi, per stare vicini alla squadra ma anche per avere una dannata consolazione da chi prendeva milioni ed in campo ha combinato un macello.

Qualcuno si, ha gridato "vergogna", ma lo puoi biasimare?

Maldini stava venendo incazzato per confrontarsi a muso duro, sua moglie lo prese e gli disse "lasciali stare sono solo dei pezzenti".

Dimmi, tu saresti stato contento? Quello era il capitano.

Grandissimo giocatore ma persona minuscola.

Non ricordo chi, ma altri giocatori invece si fermarono, non vennero insultati, si spiegarono... MA no, il capitano NO!

Il resto, lo lascio a voi. Pensate pure quello che volete ma io quella sera ho assistito ad una scena che mai scorderò e che metterà sempre in cattiva luce l'uomo maldini.


----------



## sipno (7 Ottobre 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> “Non è finito niente. Niente! Non è un interruttore che si spegne! Non è la mia guerra! Boban me l'ha chiesto, non gliel'ho chiesto io. E sto facendo quel che devo fare per vincerla, ma qualcuno ce lo sta impedendo. E il giorno che torno a casa mia, dopo Istanbul, trovo un branco di vermi all'aeroporto, che m'insultano, mi sputano addosso, mi chiamano mercenario e dicono che sulla mia fascia i Reds sembravano i pirati dei Caraibi. E chi sono per urlare contro di me, eh? Chi sono, per insultare Maldini, se non sanno neanche che cavolo stanno strillando!!!” (Paolohn Rambini).



Ahahhah, bella quella degli sputi... Io non ne ho visto nemmeno mezzo.
Mercenario si, Vergogna si... gli è stato detto qualcosa non lo nego, ma tutto dopo che sua moglie diede dei pezzenti a noi tifosi li per avere spiegazioni.

Assurdo leggere certe cose. Ma ovviamente la campana che si sente di più è l'uniche che viene sentita.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Ottobre 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Ahahhah, bella quella degli sputi... Io non ne ho visto nemmeno mezzo.
> Mercenario si, Vergogna si... gli è stato detto qualcosa non lo nego, ma tutto dopo che sua moglie diede dei pezzenti a noi tifosi li per avere spiegazioni.
> 
> Assurdo leggere certe cose. Ma ovviamente la campana che si sente di più è l'uniche che viene sentita.



Ho riadattato semplicemente il discorso di Rambo alla fine del primo film. 






Poi ad Istanbul c’ero pure io, anche se poi non sono andato all’aeroporto.


----------



## sipno (7 Ottobre 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ho riadattato semplicemente il discorso di Rambo alla fine del primo film.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah ok!!!! Ahahaha pensavo fosse una dichiarazione del post instambull..

Scusami!


----------



## dottor Totem (7 Ottobre 2019)

Maldini ma soprattutto la società deve sperare che ci saranno ancora casi come questi. Io nel mio piccolo contesto vedo tifosi milanisti depressi che non hanno nemmeno più voglia di andare a vedere le partite.


----------



## gabri65 (7 Ottobre 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Questo è quello che pensate voi.
> Noi tifosi eravamo li per chiedere spiegazioni.... Eravamo delusi, ma eravamo li, stanchi, sporchi, per stare vicini alla squadra ma anche per avere una dannata consolazione da chi prendeva milioni ed in campo ha combinato un macello.
> 
> Qualcuno si, ha gridato "vergogna", ma lo puoi biasimare?
> ...



Perdonami, giusto per capire.

Io di quella sera ho ricordi vaghi perchè sono andato in catalessi, e tendo a rimuovere con fatica.

Mi piacerebbe sapere come la pensate veramente a parti invertite. E mi chiedo come potrebbe essere la reazione di qualcuno che ha sempre cercato di fare il massimo, e giusto 2 anni prima ha contribuito a regalare il sogno CL ai tifosi sconfiggendo la Juve.

Io ho subito vicende del genere (in altro ambito, non sportivo), e sono stato insultato e punito per cose in cui ho profuso energie, e nelle quali per logiche mafiose perverse sono stato preso come capro espiatorio, laddove forse l'unica cosa di buono l'avevo fatta io. Ti assicuro che quando subisci le accuse ti sale l'istinto omicida.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Ottobre 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Ah ok!!!! Ahahaha pensavo fosse una dichiarazione del post instambull..
> 
> Scusami!



Figurati.


----------



## gemy (7 Ottobre 2019)

Dove sono tutti i detrattori del acquisto leao bisognava tenere cutrone 
italiani popolo di allenatori e fenomeni


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Ottobre 2019)

gemy ha scritto:


> Dove sono tutti i detrattori del acquisto leao bisognava tenere cutrone
> italiani popolo di allenatori e fenomeni



Eccomi qua, mai detto di tenere cutrone, su leao io aspetto, qua bastano 40 minuti buoni per partire con gli elogi.. Cutrone dopo 6 mesi era Pippo reincarnato..


----------



## Milanlove (8 Ottobre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Eccomi qua, mai detto di tenere cutrone, su leao io aspetto, qua bastano 40 minuti buoni per partire con gli elogi.. Cutrone dopo 6 mesi era Pippo reincarnato..



Paquetà il nuovo Kakà e Piatek il nuoco Sheva.

ovviamente Leao è il nuovo Weah.


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Ottobre 2019)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> Paquetà il nuovo Kakà e Piatek il nuoco Sheva.
> 
> ovviamente Leao è il nuovo Weah.



Ma sia chiaro che MAGARI fosse davvero forte.. Mica spero il contrario.. Ho solo esposto il mio parere..


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Ottobre 2019)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> Paquetà il nuovo Kakà e Piatek il nuoco Sheva.
> 
> ovviamente Leao è il nuovo Weah.



Leao sembra avere davvero dei gran colpi. Ma in questo Milan contraffatto è sprecato.


----------



## Milanlove (8 Ottobre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma sia chiaro che MAGARI fosse davvero forte.. Mica spero il contrario.. Ho solo esposto il mio parere..



certo, ovvio.

Ma anche per Leao il campo parlerà chiaro. Mia previsione: farà la fine di Niang, se va bene. Sia per motivi suoi, sia per motivi ambientali. Da noi pure Messi impazzirebbe.
Leao, Paquetà e Piatek costati 110 milioni di euro. Una scommessa, un panchinaro (invendibile) e bluff clamoroso.

E poi Bakayoko costava troppo...


----------



## Milanlove (8 Ottobre 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Leao sembra avere davvero dei gran colpi. Ma in questo Milan contraffatto è sprecato.



sì, speriamo. Però dovrebbe essere proprio un super top player per salvarsi. Altrimenti il tritacarne è già pronto anche per lui.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Ottobre 2019)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> certo, ovvio.
> 
> Ma anche per Leao il campo parlerà chiaro. Mia previsione: farà la fine di Niang, se va bene. Sia per motivi suoi, sia per motivi ambientali. Da noi pure Messi impazzirebbe.
> Leao, Paquetà e Piatek costati 110 milioni di euro. Una scommessa, un panchinaro (invendibile) e bluff clamoroso.
> ...



Su Piatek concordo, uno dei più grandi bluff della storia. Paquetà ha fatto una grandissima partita col Genoa, perciò boh, non so ancora se lui sia proprio un pacco.

Speriamo che la vera cessione arrivi presto comunque, non se ne può più.



Milanlove ha scritto:


> sì, speriamo. Però dovrebbe essere proprio un super top player per salvarsi. Altrimenti il tritacarne è già pronto anche per lui.



Per salvarsi e salvarci. 

Il Milan in questo periodo ha bisogno come non mai di un CAMPIONE VERO (altroché click click).

Solo un campione vero potrebbe dare un senso e farci rimanere attaccati con le unghie e con i denti a questo club ormai stuprato in ogni modo possibile e immaginabile.

Ma probabilmente poi lo strozzino sionista ce lo venderebbe per fare plusvalenza. Degno specchietto per le allodole di Belluccone.


----------



## alcyppa (8 Ottobre 2019)

.


----------

